# Hard shifting transfer case



## StanleyinMd (Jan 27, 2004)

I have a 1996 Dodge pu, 360 V8, automatic, with the 4WD shifter on the floor. Since new to shift into and out of 4WD the shifter is very stiff. 4LOW I stop, put the truck into neutral, (sometimes shut the engine off), then engage 4LOW. 4HIGH engages and disengages on the go but it is very stiff. I've driven Fords with a floor mounted transfer case shifter and you could use one finger to engage 4WD. Any suggestions to allow the shifting in and out of 4WD to be less like an arm wrestling match? Thank you in advance. Stanley


----------



## ptllandscapeIL (Jan 15, 2004)

I have the exact same pickup,shifting does the same thing i checked all the fluids and they were all very clean,so that would be great if any one could help pout


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Try crawling underneath and shooting some spray lube on the pivot points in the linkage. Also when shifting into 4Low you shouldn't stop, get rolling under 5mph and just pull it in it engages alot easier if you don't stop.


----------



## StanleyinMd (Jan 27, 2004)

festerw, 

I've already done that and that didn't make a difference at all. Probably the hard shifting is just the design of this transfer case. I've talked to other Dodge owners and they pretty much agree with me that this is a tough transfer case to shift into and out of 4WD. Thank you for your reply.


----------



## Nuttymopar (Apr 22, 2003)

I don't know if on the 2nd gen trucks that you can adjust your transfer shifter. On my 92 1st gen, the manual says to remove boot, place shifter into Neutrel (transfer shifter), loosen bolts, make sure in Neutrel (says it 3 times) and then push shifter forward as far as it will go, tighten bolts. I have done this a few times but still hard to shift in & out of 4wd Hi.


----------



## MGardner (Nov 27, 2001)

I know on my 91 its always a hassle to shift from 4W to 2W drive after using 4W. Going into 4W never is a prob. from 2W drive. the only thing I found that works is take all the weight or pull off of the transfer case when taking it back out of 4W. I most usaully drive off and shift to third then when I go to shift back to fourth I slide it back into 2W carefully not going past it into 4Low. When in a tight area and want to plow... without 4W I go back and hit the brakes and when thers no pull on transfer case I can slip it back up without fighting it. But I still have to play with it much more than I preffer ( sometimes it just seems stuck in 4High. )


----------

